# how does commission in FA work?



## neku-neku (Jul 27, 2015)

well i'm asking about commission for dummies here.
one of the reason i make FA account is to have a commission.
do you need a bank account? i don't have one.
in the commission page, what should you do?
submission id?
display order?
name?
description?
currency?
fixed price?
price range?
slots?
addon?(what's that check supposed to mean?)
anyway i don't know any of those things supposed to mean.
care to explain...?
and how many dollars you usually charge people?
it's not like i'm going to set my price to $5000...
and can we convert the US dollars to any other currency?
not living in amerika here.
and lastly how to receive and giving payment?
i heard they use paypal.
what is paypal?
how does that work?


well i hope my art is good enough to be made for sell tho.
but damn i need money since i want to buy things and my parents are stingy with money..

well, much appreciated if you could answer..
hope i didn't give you a hard time reading this.
thanks in advance!


----------



## StormyChang (Jul 27, 2015)

are you asking about taking commissions or buying commissions or both?


----------



## neku-neku (Jul 27, 2015)

taking commissions.but i guess you can explain buying commissions too since i don't know how it works too.


----------



## StormyChang (Jul 27, 2015)

This is just one perspective, I've only been doing this the last 4-5 years or so



neku-neku said:


> *do you need a bank account? i don't have one.  * No, but a PayPal (or other similar service) account will be helpful
> *in the commission page, what should you do? *  I don't use it.  But you can put up a picture as an example of your work, and the price you charge for it.  Similarly you can make an image or journal about it too.
> *submission id? *  A what?
> *display order?  * Again, a what?
> ...



That's the best I can give you.


----------



## Croconaw (Jul 27, 2015)

Step 1: Make commission journal.

Step 2: Have commissioners send you money via paypal.

Step 3: ?????

Step 4: Profit!



As for tools FA offers, well..... we will be getting something, according to Dragoneer, very ~`â˜†soonâ˜†`~


----------



## neku-neku (Jul 27, 2015)

thank a lot you guys!


----------



## neku-neku (Jul 27, 2015)

thanks a lot stormy! it really helps me.
well regarding your confusion, in your FA account, upper right, click settings and then go to commission info.
there are blank spaces you need to fill.i got confused so i asked, what are those?


----------



## StormyChang (Jul 27, 2015)

i have no idea, i dont use the commission section


----------



## xofrats (Jul 28, 2015)

submission id = To use a picture in your commission tab, you have to upload it to your fa gallery. Then you go to your submission and look at the url. The number after view is the submission id. 
example: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/17091308/ have the submission id 17091308

display order = what order you want your different commission type to be shown. 1 is first, 2 is under that and so on.


----------



## Lephiro (May 18, 2017)

xofrats said:


> submission id = To use a picture in your commission tab, you have to upload it to your fa gallery. Then you go to your submission and look at the url. The number after view is the submission id.
> example: www.furaffinity.net: chibies by Xofrats have the submission id 17091308
> 
> display order = what order you want your different commission type to be shown. 1 is first, 2 is under that and so on.



Thanks, I had no idea what those things were!


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (May 24, 2017)

Locking this due to necro.


----------

